# Две сетевых карты и два соединения

## Cleus

Не подсткажете, куда надо смотреть, чтобы нормально поднять два разных (вплоть до того, что одно на адсл, а другое на vpn) сетевых соединения на двух сетевых картах? 

И, разумеется, иметь возможность использовать их по очереди и может быть вместе?

Update: И чтобы они не мешались друг другу.

----------

## user11

Аналогичная идея/проблема (правда, ещё не стоит, но через пол-годика возникнет, а как решать - не понимаю) -

есть два провайдера, оба часто падают (доступность одного ~50-95% в зависимости от фазы Юпитера, помноженной на квадрат дня номера недели; второго же провайдера пока нет).

Хочется понимать, как сделать так, чтобы интернет работал, когда работает хоть один провайдер.

Точно так же - один adsl с модемом-роутером, второй (его пока нет) - vpn через какую-то местную ethernet-сеть.

В голову приходит только скрипт, который регулярно пингует www.ru (ну не извращение ли?) через оба интерфейса, и, при необходимости, правит таблицу роутинга. При этом необходимо быть уверенным, чтобы, когда отваливается первый провайдер, аппликухи, сидящие (binded to) на его интерфейсе, не слали второму провайдеру пакеты с IP-адресом отправителя отвалившегося первого провайдера, - т.к., боюсь, это может вызывать серьёзные недоразумения и даже претензии второго провайдера.

Предел мечтаний - балансирование нагрузки, но это уже слишком модно.

P.S. по опыту, некоторые приложения, например, ntpd (net-misc/ntp), не переносят смены своего интернетовского сетевого интерфейса (как, впрочем, и просто не *хотят* нормально работать на dialup-е), т.ч. тут тоже ещё проблемы возникнут. Это самостоятельная тема, которую я пока морально не созрел спрашивать в виде отдельного топика.

----------

## fank

а что, гугл уже не в моде?

load balancing  - и до полного просветления...

----------

## kirill_ant

Помоему люди здесь говорят скорее о файловер, нежели о балансировке?

Меня вот тоже например давно занимает фаиловер.....

Ибо я работаю у провайдера, и многим нашим клиентам просто необходимо предложить файловер.

А гугл? А чё гугл, ну выкинет он косой десяток ссылок на всякие скриптовые решения, например на опеннете парочка там валяется. Соть сводится к тому, чтобы пинговать, а потом, при пропаже пинга раз - и переключить путём перерисовки карты маршрутов.

Но невооружённым глазом видно, что это - криво до безобразия.

Нужен демон, как мне кажется. А демону, в свою очередь, нужны КРИТЕРИИ падения канала. Отсутствие пинга до чего-либо ведь не критерий, да? Мало-ли чего там улечься может, это ведь ещё не повод считать канал лежачим. 

Я вот например обращать буду свой взор в сторону роутинга, когда всёж-таки доберусь до решения вопроса. Ведь взрослые дядьки с цысками как-то справляются с файловером и балансировкой в одном лице? Там правда БГП у нас, например.... А вот что сделать на линухе - это ещё надо подумать.

----------

## fank

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html

http://home.regit.org/?page_id=20

 *Quote:*   

> А демону, в свою очередь, нужны КРИТЕРИИ падения канала. Отсутствие пинга до чего-либо ведь не критерий, да? Мало-ли чего там улечься может, это ведь ещё не повод считать канал лежачим. 

 

отсутствие пинга очень даже критерий

а какие еще критерии нужны?

всех критериев все равно не предусмотришь....

а пинг наиболее быстрая и простая проверка доступности "той стороны"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Там правда БГП у нас, например.... А вот что сделать на линухе - это ещё надо подумать.

 

ага

и в линухе он есть

да только далеко не каждый пров( по слухам) отдаст его тебе для сети менее тысячи машин

и потом, чем, пардон, демон отличается от скрипта в кроне?

реалтайм тебе чтоль нужен?

----------

## calculator

```
# eix -S BGP
```

----------

## kirill_ant

Как раз это-то я и забыл дописать, что не врядли, а ТОЧНО с роутерами клиентов никто по БГП общаться не будет.

А рилтайм мне нужен, почему нет?

Да, ещё, задумайтесь, сколько по-ващему допустимый простой связи? Десять секунд, минута, две, пять? Что в крон писать и сколько траффика паразитного образуется?

Да, вот ещё ведь и логику надо будет выстроить какую-то, типа если не пингуется вот это и не пингуется вот это, и нет открытых TCP-соединений через интерфейс, тогда, наверное, бобик сдох, а если не всё это выполнилось, тогда надо ещё посмотреть.

Опять же, вот вдруг просто у прова марщрута нет КУДА-ТО, считать дохлым весь канал?

Да, и чаще всего один из интерфейсов является, мягко говоря, предпочитаемым. Тогда ещё надо его всё время проверять с целью вернуться на него, когда поднимется.

В общем, не всё так просто и подумаь есть над чем, как мне кажется, я не настаиваю, конечно  :Smile: . Если кого устраивают скрипты и он всегда рядом с системой, то и ладно, а если сделал/отдал/забыл хочется?

----------

## user11

Уточнение по поводу постановки задач.

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> И, разумеется, иметь возможность использовать их по очереди и может быть вместе?
> 
> Update: И чтобы они не мешались друг другу.

 

Лично мне неочевидно даже, каким простым средством переключаться между линками.

Помнится, при включении "резервного gprs-канала" с wvdial мне приходилось перед запуском этого wvdial делать route delete default gw. Действие неочевидное. К тому же потом приходится возвращать старый шлюз обратно, и опять же, руками.

Что касается моего случая (требуется автоматическое переключение на резервный канал), все замеченные мною случаи отсутствия интернета были связаны с потерей линка между adsl-модемом и провайдером. То есть, строго говоря, сам-то модем знает, есть связь или нет. А значит, *теоретически*, пинговать www.ru или www.my.provider особой необходимости нет. Хотя, конечно, это всё равно куда проще, чем выспрашивать что-то у модема (вспоминаем топик про управление модемом).

/* По предложенным вариантам решения пока ничего сказать не могу, т.к. ещё не разобрался в них. На днях разберусь, напишу. В любом случае спасибо, т.к. по запросу "load balancing gentoo" действительно находятся ("гугляются") полезные и интересные вещи. По крайней мере с образовательной точки зрения  :Smile:  */

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> А рилтайм мне нужен, почему нет? 

 

тогда платите деньги прову

 *Quote:*   

> Да, вот ещё ведь и логику надо будет выстроить какую-то, типа если не пингуется вот это и не пингуется вот это, и нет открытых TCP-соединений через интерфейс, тогда, наверное, бобик сдох, а если не всё это выполнилось, тогда надо ещё посмотреть.
> 
> Опять же, вот вдруг просто у прова марщрута нет КУДА-ТО, считать дохлым весь канал?
> 
> Да, и чаще всего один из интерфейсов является, мягко говоря, предпочитаемым. Тогда ещё надо его всё время проверять с целью вернуться на него, когда поднимется. 

 

ну логика тут несложная

обычный баш строк на 50

----------

